# Open Bank Account - EU citizen in dubai



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi all, 

Currently i'm working in Dubai. 

I am planning to move to Berlin in June 2017. 

I'd like to know if i can open it while i'm in dubai. 

Is comdirect better or Deutsche bank


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

These days most banks have to stick to the "know your customer" regulations (KYC) which require them to insist on multiple identification documents and, in some cases, a face to face meeting with the potential customer. You can try an online bank, but when I did (this was several years back), they seemed to need you to have some sort of banking history in the country where you (and presumably the bank) are resident. But things may have changed. 

Deutsche Bank is a huge bank and I think they've run into some problems with international requirements. Best to try one of the German online banks first. If they won't open an account for you, they may tell you what regulations are involved and that would give you a better idea as to whether you will have to wait until you get installed in Germany.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

*comdirect*



Bevdeforges said:


> These days most banks have to stick to the "know your customer" regulations (KYC) which require them to insist on multiple identification documents and, in some cases, a face to face meeting with the potential customer. You can try an online bank, but when I did (this was several years back), they seemed to need you to have some sort of banking history in the country where you (and presumably the bank) are resident. But things may have changed.
> 
> Deutsche Bank is a huge bank and I think they've run into some problems with international requirements. Best to try one of the German online banks first. If they won't open an account for you, they may tell you what regulations are involved and that would give you a better idea as to whether you will have to wait until you get installed in Germany.
> Cheers,
> Bev



Hey there, thanks for the response. I checked with comdirect and they said - They need the ID proof attested / notarized from the country in which i'm residing.

hopefully it should open up with this.

lets see


----------

